# Wird der Monte-Kali geschlossen ???



## GaGarmel (26. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen,
ich hab einen kleinen artikel (MTB Rider Mag.) über das Star-Race des TBE in Hannover gelesen und am ende des Artikels steht irgendwas nicht so genaues (typisch MTB Rider) über eine Schließung des Kalibergs... ...stimmt das wirklich ? Weiss jemand was genaueres ???
Wäre nämlich echt schade...

MFG GaGa


----------



## xtccheetah (27. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (27. Juni 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Hi GAGA,
> Aber was mich Interessiert bist schon mal auf dem Kaliberg
> gewesen oder fährst du dort regelmäßig? Wenn nicht, würde
> es dich stören wenn du nicht drauf fahren könntest?



Wunderst du dich immer noch, dass dort keiner fahren will wenn
du immer so reagierst?

Statt ihm einfach seine Frage zu beantworten (was du sicher
kannst), kommt sowas. Es ist echt unglaublich.

Das musste ich jezt mal loswerden. Ich erwarte keine Antwort.


----------



## xtccheetah (27. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## GaGarmel (27. Juni 2007)

Fakt ist nun mal: Es stand in der MTB Rider, und irgendjemand muss denen das ja so erzÃ¤hlt haben, und ich denke mal das war einer von euch TBE-Jungs...

is ja auch egal, wollte nur mal gefragt haben, weil ich in nÃ¤chster zeit vielleicht Ã¶fters hinfahren will, was in letzter zeit nicht ging, weil ich mir aufgrund eines Innenlagerbruchs die Wade am Kaliberg aufgeschlitzt hab...

@xtccheetah

ein bisschen Komisch kommen mir deine fragen da schon vor aber ok, kann ja sein das ihr n bisschen vom Berg genervt seit, weil vielleicht andauernd leute drauf fahren ohne 2â¬ und Bescheinigung...

...ansonsten, das Star-Race war geil !!! *lob*


----------



## xtccheetah (28. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## el Lingo (28. Juni 2007)

Im Benther Berg werden die Bauten abgerissen und alles eingeebnet, weil der Besitzer dort keine Radfahrer und deren Bauten haben will. Das weiß ich aus 1. Hand, vom Besitzer. 
War Deine Argumentation gegen den Deister nicht immer die, dass der Kaliberg die ideale Trainingsanlage ist, die wesentlich mehr als die Deister-Trails (langweilig) bietet und dazu auch noch legal ist? Das liegt noch gar nicht lange zurück. Und jetzt bist Du seit 2005 dort nicht mehr wirklich aktiv!? Wie geht das bitte???


----------



## Edith L. (28. Juni 2007)

Popcorn!

Weitermachen!


----------



## xtccheetah (28. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## el Lingo (28. Juni 2007)

Und wieder rutscht er tiefer, jetzt sind wir schon bei der Androhung von Schlägen im 5min Takt...
Keine Sorge, ich würde nicht vorbei kommen, da mich der Kaliberg nicht interessiert. Natürlich habe ich auch große Angst vorm kleinen Geparden.
Mach Dich doch nicht lächerlich und vor allem: Denk mal über Deine Wortwahl nach, vielleicht bemerkst Du dann einen Grund, warum der eine oder andere eine minimale Abneigung gegen Dich hegen könnte. 
Wenn Du nicht jedes Mal noch einen drauf setzen würdest, dann hätte ich auch keinen Spaß mehr, das alles zu kommentieren, aber dank Dir scheint es ein Selbstläufer zu sein.


----------



## xtccheetah (28. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (28. Juni 2007)

Meik du bist der beste... diese Ruhe... ich finds wunderbar.!


----------



## el Lingo (28. Juni 2007)

Danke Janik, ich gebe mein bestes


----------



## xtccheetah (28. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Juni 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Popcorn!
> 
> Weitermachen!



Heiss. Ganz Heiss hier.  Bring mir'n Coke mit.

Genau so hab ich mir das immer gedacht, wenn die Jungs mal selber was regeln müssen. Die drei grossen D.


----------



## xtccheetah (28. Juni 2007)

Test


----------



## JanikF. (1. Juli 2007)

ja Bijan, es ist alt. Leider wusste ich zur damaligen Zeit nicht mit wem ich mich da einlassen würde. überleg mal wie dein verein damals da stand ich hätte mich um die kiddies gekümmert und wäre mal bei gegangen den berg zu bebauen wie es ihm würdig ist. Anstatt man die Chance nutzt aus sonem Projekt etwas zu machen baut man dort son Schrott auf das Ding.

Heute bin ich froh das du da nicht drauf eingegangen biste, könnte ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.

Eine Bitte habe ich noch, du warst jetzt ja schon so freundlich die Email zu posten, wärst du bitte auch so freundlich dein Newsletter zu posten, du weißt schon, der "wisst ihr eigentlich schon alle was Janik für ein ********* ist" Newsletter. Ich kann ihn leider nicht mehr finden....

Achso bevor du mir auch noch Schläge im 5 Minutentakt androhst, bring dir nen Hocker mit...kleiner Gepard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

